
Alexa outage in the UK - blackdogie
https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/26/amazon-alexa-is-down-in-the-uk-and-echo-gadgets-have-crashed-around-the-country-7980466/
======
cift
I just thought my WiFi was busted. Any other regions down or is it just the
UK?

------
martin-adams
Yep, been out for a number of hours now.

